# Serena loses to Tomljanovic at US Open



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2022)

Serena Williams, of the United States, reacts during a match against Ajla Tomljanovic, of Australia, during the third round of the U.S. Open tennis championships, Friday, Sept. 2, 2022, in New York


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2022)

She's had such an unmatched career

She sounds like she's got it together in regard to what's next


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm not a tennis fan but have kept up with what's going on with Serena. I was hoping she'd end her tennis career with a win. But she says she had nothing to lose (no matter which way it went). She remains the greatest, after all. @Gary O' is right and she's looking forward to the next chapter, especially being there more for her family. She will continue to make millions in endorsements in addition to her other ventures.


----------



## Jules (Sep 2, 2022)

She’ll always be a winner.  An amazing athlete.


----------

